# Recommendations for Variable ND filters?



## cayenne (May 4, 2012)

I"m getting ready to pull the trigger on the 5D Mark III with the 24-105 kit lens, and the canon 85mm 1.8 prime.

I'm wanting to shoot video out doors, and read that a variable nd filter is nice to have to enable you to keep your apeture open in brighter light.

I'm seeing all sorts of brands and price ranges....over $200....low as $20-$40 or so.

Can someone recommend good ones, that are bang for the buck....I'm getting to the end of my initial purchase money...and would like to squeeze at least one variable nd filter in....

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## jlev23 (May 5, 2012)

i dont recommend any fader nd, the 5D's sensor doesnt handle them well at all, shane hurlbut did extensive tests and after he noticed the only nd's that didnt muddy up the image are tiffen water whites, so he put this pkg together with tiffen for all our L series lenses, its a bargain really and ive used them with great success.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/729107-REG/Tiffen_W77INDNDKT_77mm_Indie_Neutral_Density.html


----------



## cayenne (May 5, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> i dont recommend any fader nd, the 5D's sensor doesnt handle them well at all, shane hurlbut did extensive tests and after he noticed the only nd's that didnt muddy up the image are tiffen water whites, so he put this pkg together with tiffen for all our L series lenses, its a bargain really and ive used them with great success.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/729107-REG/Tiffen_W77INDNDKT_77mm_Indie_Neutral_Density.html



Wow...interesting.

So, this Tiffen Variable ND, wouldn't work well with the 5D Mark III?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Z55VP0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1TUBVX502S17H

Did he publish his findings...I'd love to read about this!! 

Thank you very much for the reply....I hadn't known about this problem.

I think I'll research a bit more before I do anything ND then...just get a couple of UV filters to start with....and maybe get something in ND land next month?

Again, thank you....

Cayenne


----------



## Random Orbits (May 5, 2012)

I just got a Schneider variable ND (1.33 to 11 stops) for use on my 5DII. Haven't tested it extensively yet, but I have not seen any evidence of "muddiness" and it works fine with the camera. With the variable ND, you set the exposure/focus with it at its lighter settings and then darken it as desired. The Schneider is more expensive than your desired price range. I got mine off Ebay for 380.


----------



## cayenne (May 5, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> I just got a Schneider variable ND (1.33 to 11 stops) for use on my 5DII. Haven't tested it extensively yet, but I have not seen any evidence of "muddiness" and it works fine with the camera. With the variable ND, you set the exposure/focus with it at its lighter settings and then darken it as desired. The Schneider is more expensive than your desired price range. I got mine off Ebay for 380.



Well, interesting.

I suppose if I got something like that that was more $$...I could buy one at 77mm...and use a step down ring, to use it on my other lens.....


----------



## mdm041 (May 5, 2012)

I've had great luck with the Singh-Ray Vari-ND. A little pricey but as always you get what you pay for.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/619625-REG/Singh_Ray_R_86_77mm_Vari_ND_Neutral_Density.html


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2012)

Singh-Ray all the way.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 5, 2012)

Another vote for the Sing-Ray.

Does a great job and the colours and contrast still come out superbly.

Pricey, but you only have to buy one of them to use for the rest of your life.
Get the 82mm or 77mm version and get some step-down rings to use it on your other lenses.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 5, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a Schneider variable ND (1.33 to 11 stops) for use on my 5DII. Haven't tested it extensively yet, but I have not seen any evidence of "muddiness" and it works fine with the camera. With the variable ND, you set the exposure/focus with it at its lighter settings and then darken it as desired. The Schneider is more expensive than your desired price range. I got mine off Ebay for 380.
> ...



Pretty happy with the Schneider (B+W parent company) so far. Get about 3-4 stops before banding sets in at 24mm shooting at the sky. With 70mm, I can get over 8 stops. The Schneider is also a little thinner than the Singh-Rays: 8.6mm vs. 10.5mm. I'm not familiar with the Singh-Ray, but the Schneider also has a large diameter. It screws in lenses/filter rings that accept 77mm filters, but the actual filter has a 96mm diameter. It makes hoods useless, but would minimize mechanical vignetting.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> i dont recommend any fader nd, the 5D's sensor doesnt handle them well at all, shane hurlbut did extensive tests and after he noticed the only nd's that didnt muddy up the image are tiffen water whites, so he put this pkg together with tiffen for all our L series lenses, its a bargain really and ive used them with great success.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/729107-REG/Tiffen_W77INDNDKT_77mm_Indie_Neutral_Density.html



I"m looking seriously at these....but can't tell from the description...are these stackable?

C


----------

